# Did a little deep droping around the Island



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Went after some Wahoo and came up skunked after 2 hours and decided to try the bottom. This is my first bottom fishing trip with the boat captian. I didn't realize how deep we were going. After getting to theend of Wiliks Island we start dropping and I askTomb the boat captainhow deep it was, he replied 600 to 900 feet deep. So I was in for a work out if I caught anything. first drop hits the bottom after dropping for what seemed like 5 mins. After it hits I lift the rod tip and fish on nice Oxidized Grouper. What a work out reeling him in, soon as my buddies bait hits thebottom he's hooked up. He pulled up this cazy looking Snapper.We looked it up and it was a Birmingham Snapper took a few pics of all the fish caught. they looked kind of strange but tasted good.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job man!!! Way to represent Chunky Love in the Pacific!!! :toast

Keep the pics comming, and I am lovin the Wake Island Dive Team Shirt...get Military guys askin me if I been there alot...


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the report..I imagine the the arms were burning a bit after reeling from 900 feet...glad you were able to get some good table fare.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow... those are some strange looking snappers.... Thanks for sharing... It's nice seeing fish from other parts... :letsdrink


----------

